# Photos



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How do you get your mice to stay still for a photo? I used to blow on my meeces a little bit, and they would close their eyes and freeze. But now if I do that, they run and hide. All of my pictures come out fuzzy! :gwavec


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would like to know how to do this too My Mice will not stay still on my hand .I have put them on top of a large vase upturned they wont jump off as they dont like too fall im told .My digital camera isnt taking very clear pics at the moment I dont know how to adjust its to technical for me lol.So when I do take pictures its a webcam which isnt very clear.I would like tips on taking photographs of mice too please


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It helps to have a really good camera. My camera has a "focus on objects close up" and then I snap over a hundred pictures just to get a handful I can use. It also helps to have a white box with lights that shine on it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The best thing to do is put them in a small space, or on a small shelf so they don't really have anywhere to go. Putting them on a pillar or something like an upside down glass, works well too.

Then just take tons of photos until you get a good one.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im no Lord Snowdon I just want to get a nice clear picture


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, I end up taking like 400 pics every time I want 20. But I've just resigned myself to the fact that it takes forever.

It helps to hold the camera further away than you'd think, like a foot or so, and crop the pic afterward, than try to get up close and personal with the mouse.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Lots of pics and experimentation! Watch the mouse for a bit and feel out his tics and patterns, then start anticipating them. If you have him on a blanket and he tends to crawl under a certain fold at a certain spot, keep your camera aimed at that spot and wait for him to come. Eventually he will, and you can snap the pic. Don't try to chase him with the camera 'cause, lets face it, it just doesn't work, and nobody cares to see mouse butts anyways. Anticipation and guesswork is key. Settle down and prop your camera up and aim it at a spot, and wait for mousie. Maybe keep the focus settings on the mouse at all (or most) times so when the mouse suddenly stops moving to groom his face, start snapping some pics. By the time you get the focus settled on him, he may already be off and moving again (SO annoying, by the way  )

Or set some food down or a new piece of furniture, and start taking pictures when he pauses to check it out. Maybe your mouse gets wild and excited at first ("Freedom! New things! Eeek!"), but maybe he calms down after a while and just sits there chewing a seed. That's when you pick up the camera and start taking pics.

Take lots and lots of pics. It may feel like a waste of time, but when you get even 3 or 4 good pictures out of the bunch, it's totally worth it. When you get the hang of getting good pics, you can start trying to get "artsy". A good rule of thumb for pet pics is to get down to their level to take pics (don't stand at your full height and take pictures almost straight down to the floor). With mice (and anything, lol), I like to sometimes take pics from underneath the mouse (or cat or dog). Kind of gives them a Lordly, Godly look, like they're pondering their life and/or observing their kingdom.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Lol, I end up taking like 400 pics every time I want 20. But I've just resigned myself to the fact that it takes forever.
> 
> It helps to hold the camera further away than you'd think, like a foot or so, and crop the pic afterward, than try to get up close and personal with the mouse.


This is exactly how I do it. Takes me an hour and at least 100 photos to get a few good ones of five or six mice :lol:

Taking pictures with the flash really helps as well!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of my mice (large PE show mice) are so laid back, I usually get a good shot within ten frames because they just sit there and look at the camera. But others (particularly the reds) are a bit more high-strung and constantly move around, so it takes two or three times as many shots before I get a nice picture. So it does vary with the mice themselves. Pet store mice are the absolute worst since they usually haven't been bred for temperament at all.

With any pictures, you need a good photographer and a good camera, but with animals it also helps to have well-bred (and well-behaved) animals.


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

I like photograph mice. If you want take a good picture, you must have good light, the tougher the better and macro option. In dark place photos will be blurred. Mice are really difficult to photograph.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have that problem , the pictures come out blured and it puts me off taking them.It is a good digital camera but I dont understand the settings.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

I also like to put them in a well-lit area, and if I find a great spot, I use it in the future (why mess with what works, right?). I'm liking the idea that, when the snow melts and the temperature warms up, I can take them outside and photograph them there. Not in the grass, but maybe on a table or something. Perfect lighting. Just be very, very careful. Or you can put them next to a window. Works just as well. I do this with the cats and dog and it never fails me (unless it's cloudy outside, or too bright)

Photographing them in the basement leads to lots of disappointment. Just play around, taking thousands of pics, and figure out what works best. Play with your camera settings (one of my cameras has a "Limited Lighting" setting that I LOVE). Even if it seems like the room has a lot of light, just one shadow over the mouse can fool the camera into thinking it's too dark, and the pic will come out blurry.


----------

